

Hacker News Leaders - kefs
https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders

======
djt
I'd be interested in a break down between comments and submissions.

------
lifeisstillgood
At the risk of gamification, could we also get total numbers of users (those
with karma I guess) and maybe a std deviation

on a seperate, less desperate how am I doing note, and I assume it has been
covered before but I missed it, is there any likelihood of releasing the
archives / backups - I would be fascinated to see who ranges far and wide over
subjects, who converses with whom most, in fact pretty much everything that
looks fun in graph work and NLP is in HN.

Just a thought - but failing that, yes how am I doing :-)

~~~
djt
You're doing fine.

